# Whole pregnant Boer herd past due with known breeding dates



## Wyohybrid (Aug 9, 2015)

So, having used several online calculators and by actually counting the days by hand, four of our Boer does were due last Wednesday January 10th, 150 days. We induced one on the 10th because of preg toxemia, and she kidded on the 12th (vet assisted). She had trips but lost two due to complications. The other 3 have yet to really show signs of labor, two being FF and one her second kidding. Starting to get concerned here. Tested positive pregnant with blood tests. Don't recall this happening before. Am I missing something?


----------



## Wyohybrid (Aug 9, 2015)

Bred date of August 13/14. They are acting their typical selves and showing no signs of poor health.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

From what I just counted today would be 154 days. Has the vet seen them? Keep in mind that sometimes (rarely) they can go way over there due date I have one Doe that always kids at 160 days.


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

Do you know they got pregnant on August 13/14 or is that just the day you witnessed the breeding? 

We put our does in with the buck for about a 2 month period for breeding. I keep track of all dates and ours average getting pregnant 30 days after being in with the buck. 

Do they show signs of a near delivery or do they just look pregnant?

We had one last year that was in for 4 months and never got pregnant. She got pregnant this season luckily.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/overdue.101393/


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Are you positive that was their due date? Were they with the buck longer? We've had random does go over due. In fact 155 days seemed to be common with some of them. With having a group of them I wouldn't worry, I'm sure they will kid out when they are ready.
Very sorry about the babies you lost from the dreadful toxemia, hopefully mom and remaining kid are doing well?


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

I really wouldn't worry until day 157 unless the doe seems in distress. Is it possible they bred again 21 days later?


----------



## Wyohybrid (Aug 9, 2015)

The buck was in with the does for 2.5 months. He wore a marking harness with a blue crayon All the does were marked blue within 2 days (August 13/14) of being with him, and observed - my daughter's were blushing when the jokes started. The crayon was replaced with an orange color two week later. None of the does in question were marked orange for the remainder of his stay. I'm solid on the bred dates. After last year's debacle of believing the does were bred, and only having one doe kid out, we blood test for confirmation. I see an ultrasound in my future.

Momma doe is doing fine, negative on ketones and body condition is improving. For a FF, she is a very good momma. Baby doe has put on over 3 pounds since Friday.

I did see that other thread, but didn't want to resurrect a thread from 10 years ago, sorry.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

That’s super odd that they would all be over due. What I have seen in my here as well as other is a buck breeding a doe/does and the a week later breeding again. I can only speak for myself on this part but usually it is the first time that they did in fact settle. Even if that did happen it’s still kinda odd that all 3 would come back Into heat within 2 weeks. For me it’s always 1 or 2 out of roughly 60-70 every year.
If it was me I wouldn’t freak out too much just yet. The latest I have had a doe kid is a week after being bred. So to me that seems like a pretty safe over due time frame. Again if me at day 157 or even 156 then I would talk to the vet and see about inducing. Now with the chalk was it a very dark blue that might have not allowed the orange to show up? It would just really suck if the does were induced and the kids were not ready and you end up with no live kids again :/


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Hey Wyo- any updates on your three does? Hope everything is going okay!

I'm sorry for the toxemia case and the loss of 2 kids. Wishing happy, easy kiddings of twins all around for the other 3 mamas!


----------



## Wyohybrid (Aug 9, 2015)

They're still pregnant. They show no signs of distress other than being tired of being pregnant. Their ligaments are far from what I consider loose/ready to kid. Absolutely dumbfounded. It may be possible I missed a breeding before changing the crayon? I don't want to induce unless I absolutely have to.

As for momma doe, she is doing fine, and doeling is being a typical healthy kid. She's jumping all over momma and playing.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

That is interesting. Was the orange crayon still in place when you removed him?


----------



## Wyohybrid (Aug 9, 2015)

It was...


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Then I guess maybe he bred them later when he still had the blue one on.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Maybe a cold snap prevented the orange crayon from marking well?

Although I would be concerned if 3 out of 4 does were not successfully bred in the first 21 days of exposure as far as fertility goes


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

what is the temp out side. I have had my whole herd stop for a week with a cold snap


----------



## Wyohybrid (Aug 9, 2015)

Colorado in the foothills, my weather station has a low of -6 and -35 with wind chill, high of 75.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Speaking of weather, there are 2 different crayons, one for warm weather on for cold. If you happened to get the warm weather on and it was cold there while the buck was breeding the orange may not have shown up very well ???? I didn’t know there was 2 different ones till I ordered a cold weather one and on a day of 100+ a whole crayon was used on one doe! But again like saltey said it would have been odd if at least a handful didn’t get bred on that first heat. I’ve had 8 does bred in the same day by one buck and they all kidded on that cycle.


----------



## Wyohybrid (Aug 9, 2015)

So, overnight the does went from very little changes to stage 1 labor. The little doe kidded a large stillborn doeling on the 19th (day 159). Crushed my daughter because it was her doe. Another kidded on the 20th (day 160). Had to reposition the first kid due to a true breech (tail only) presentation, nice buckling but he didn't make it. He was followed by two 6-7 pound doelings which are doing fine.

Now I have another doe due soon starting to prolapse. She's huge and I wouldn't be surprised to see quads out of her. Haven't had one easy natural kidding yet this year. Haven't changed feed, cleanliness, routines, medications for several years. Why do I raise Goats? Oh yeah, because of this....


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

So sorry to hear about the losses. Some years work out great and others are disasters. Sometimes there is no reason why. Hopefully the rest of your kidding season goes smoothly and everyone involved does well!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry you are having a rough kidding season.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I am so sorry  I agree sometimes I think it is nothing more then pure crap luck.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am sorry for the losses. 

But congrats on the cute new baby girl.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Sorry you've had such a rough time. What exactly are you giving for minerals?


----------



## Wyohybrid (Aug 9, 2015)

Purina goat mineral.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

You might want to look into additional selenium and/or copper supplementation. Can you photos some photos of your does?


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Sorry you lost some But I'm glad they finally started kidding


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Condolences for your loss, I was going to say if the does are fine I don't even get worried until they hit 160 days with no kids. not uncommon for standard does to go up to 160 days


----------



## Wyohybrid (Aug 9, 2015)

Suzanne, I didn't list it but yes, they are given selenium and vitamin E gel once a month. I'll try to get some new pictures of our does.

Thank you all. We are emotionally drained from the loss of animals this past month (two dogs, four goat kids), sick goats, and abnormal work stress.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

How is your daughter dealing with all this?


----------



## Wyohybrid (Aug 9, 2015)

They are hanging in there. We're hanging in there.


----------



## gwith (Aug 12, 2014)

Congrats and sorry for the loss. This has been our worst year ever for kidding. Looking back I missed their copper bolus 6 months ago and this may have been my problem. 

Keep with it, it is hard work sometimes but it is worth it in the end.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your losses, that is heartbreaking especially when human kids are in the mix. I'm glad they have 2 sweet doelings. Now I pray your other doe will be okay. I wonder if you could get a vet involved and possibly induce her? I've never dealt with a prolapse, but if it's getting bad, I would be prepared.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Sorry for your losses I feel your pain two of my does lost their kids!


----------



## Wyohybrid (Aug 9, 2015)

We are done. Last of the does have birth to a 10lbs buck and 9lbs doe. Both solid very dark red/brown. Had to pull the boy who was head first with both feet back, and had to hold Mom and girl for a time because the cord was firmly attached (ended up scraping it with a finger nail to break it free). Pictures to come.


----------



## Wyohybrid (Aug 9, 2015)

Here are the twins cleaned up and a picture of the boy's top line at 20 minutes old.... He's ripped.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## Momof4boys (Feb 3, 2018)

We also had a rough kidding season with 4 losses and one survivor, and I had to play midwife for the first time ever for our doe who was a week overdue. It feels good to be over that hump, but man it's hard. Congrats on the twins - they are super cute!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

They are sturdy little youngsters! Congratulations!


----------



## Wyohybrid (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Super cute


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Wyohybrid said:


> .... He's ripped.


Agreed, what a chunker!


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Boy is he a looker. Nice kids overall


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## Wyohybrid (Aug 9, 2015)

Doeling from first set of trips (only surviver) 37 days old.


----------



## Wyohybrid (Aug 9, 2015)

Two doelings from second set of trips (buckling didn't survive) 30 days old.


----------



## Wyohybrid (Aug 9, 2015)

Our only buckling from the twins 12 days old.


----------



## Wyohybrid (Aug 9, 2015)

Doeling twin 12 days old.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

They all look so nice and healthy!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice kids.


----------



## Wyohybrid (Aug 9, 2015)

**Update**

Thank you all for the responses! Your support was greatly needed and welcomed. The buckling is doing very well, and the girls will crawl into your pocket if you let them.

Only have this barn camera still of the girls to show you.


----------



## Wyohybrid (Aug 9, 2015)

Found another still of the boys.... Of course Odin, the red wether, is not in the picture.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice group of kids.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------

